# A Homerun from Pride Products!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

At the ECST this year I camped beside Lewis and Alex Pride from the UK. Both were great fun to have at the event and Lewis is a cracking shot (I'm sure Alex is, too, but I didn't see him shoot).

A couple weeks ago Lewis sent me a PM saying "I watched you shoot and have an idea for something that you might like". I received the parcel yesterday and can say that he couldn't have been more right! Check this out:



















What he had the idea for was the finger and thumb pads way up high on the forks. They're also radiused from back to front to fit the curve of the thumb and index finger. This thing absolutely feels like it was measured for my hand, it couldn't possibly be any better :king:

The faces are Bubinga with a paper micarta core and leather spacers. It's a dedicated tube shooter which is fine with me because for the most part I am too 

I really can't thank Lewis enough, this slingshot is just amazing!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

very nice... i may have to try the inward curving grips on some of my builds


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Almost looks like an sps. Really nice! :wub:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A serious slingshot from "The Pride" Bud!. That is a solid frame for sure MJ!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Score! That is a rally nice piece. Love getting things in the mail. Especially slingshots!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm pleased it feels comfortable for you, the idea was use the sps general dimensions but have the finger and thumb pads up at the top of the fork, after watch how MJ holds the sps I thought it could be improved at the top of the fork to grip for him,
As the band grooves and corners of the top of the fork where he grips might not be as comfortable as a conventional thumb and finger pads. So why not combine the two...
the sps sizing and shape is great anyway just abit of a prototype of this design and who not better to enjoy the design then MJ huh? 
Hope you enjoy it anyway mate

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Straight ballin'


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Straight ballin'


Indeed, yo!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Sweet shooter!! I got to shoot the 3D corse with Lewis and Alex and have too say they are some awesome peeps!!! Congrats on such a fine hunk of hardware.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet frame!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lewis and Alex were super fun enthusiasts. Great looking frame MJ, enjoy that.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

What a super nice shooter~~You are going love shooting more with that sweet new shooter. Congrats too you & Hat's off to Lewis

~AKAOldmiser.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A really sweet shooter. After finally getting to see and hold some Pride Products in person at the ECST I am more impressed than ever. Top notch, and no doubt.


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

A truly beautiful and top quality piece!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

That's sweet, MJ!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks awesome!  Enjoy it!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Looks really sweet, may increase your chances at the MWST


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for the kind words, it means alot!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

:thumbsup:I really like the radiusing and simplicity look of this one, brass tube rivets as well and the simple tube attachment method. I've not seen many of your products but this example is impressive alright. You must be a kind and benevolent sort!

I would slim down the pouch by about 35-40% or so to eliminate extra air resistance, easier centering of the ammo, and bothersome flutter however, a very minor tweek and the frame to me is perfectly executed and STRONG. Although I made and tried an SS shaped for "fingers on the forks" AND hammer hold, both, (Eucalyptus I) so I could truthfully and without prejudice try both holds, the outcome is that I still prefer hammer hold, dunno why really other than it feels better to my musculo/skeleto makeup. Maybe I'm an alien in disguise, a transformer polymorph fresh from the under-the-ice fortress of dah New World Odor or a geek from DARPA, the secret Nazi fortress in Antartica or from Nibiru or some schidt. Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Chuck the Alien with a weird skeleton. Next UFO you see give me the finger, "here's looking atcha, babe", I will do some loop de loops for ya in my saucer.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I really like the radiusing and simplicity look of this one, brass tube rivets as well and the simple tube attachment method. I've not seen many of your products but this example is impressive alright. You must be a kind and benevolent sort!
> 
> I would slim down the pouch by about 35-40% or so to eliminate extra air resistance, easier centering of the ammo, and bothersome flutter however, a very minor tweek and the frame to me is perfectly executed and STRONG. Although I made and tried an SS shaped for "fingers on the forks" AND hammer hold, both, (Eucalyptus I) so I could truthfully and without prejudice try both holds, the outcome is that I still prefer hammer hold, dunno why really other than it feels better to my musculo/skeleto makeup. Maybe I'm an alien in disguise, a transformer polymorph fresh from the under-the-ice fortress of dah New World Odor or a geek from DARPA, the secret Nazi fortress in Antartica or from Nibiru or some schidt. Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Chuck the Alien with a weird skeleton. Next UFO you see give me the finger, "here's looking atcha, babe", I will do some loop de loops for ya in my saucer.


Eh?!?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Simple, yet elegant. Very well done! Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

PrideProducts said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the radiusing and simplicity look of this one, brass tube rivets as well and the simple tube attachment method. I've not seen many of your products but this example is impressive alright. You must be a kind and benevolent sort!
> ...


Apparently it's beer:30 in Ecuador :drinkup:


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

M.J said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Daehler said:
> ...


Well I'll have a pint of what he's having then please   

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

M.J said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Daehler said:
> ...


Sounds more like some shamanistic plants were ingested


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful shooter. Definately went to the correct person!!!!!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

PrideProducts said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > PrideProducts said:
> ...


Can i get a bottle please! lol


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah the shooter's design looks great! It was a highlight for me at the ECST to meet the UK men.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Yeah the shooter's design looks great! It was a highlight for me at the ECST to meet the UK men.


Thanks Ray it was a pleasure meeting you and a shame we couldn't speak abit more but there's all ways next year  finger crossed

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Very pretty frame, Lewis. Really love the shape. I've missed seeing your beautiful work.

So happy to hear you attended the ECST this year and had a wonderful time among friends.

Thanks for all your advice as well!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Amazing shooter!!!! HAVE FUN...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh no ! Will this never stop ?  that is so perfect looking #%$£¥%beautiful


----------

